# Upgrade?



## Biccers (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi all,

I got just upwards of a year ago a new Gaggia Classic Pro and Mignon Specialita. A year later I love the grinder and it's yet to fail me and while I have developed sentimental attachment to the Gaggia, recently the leaking steam wand started to become a serious issue. I was then confronted with either attempting to replace the part, or Costco where I bought it from will offer a full refund on the purchase. This got me thinking about upgrading... Would it be worth looking around for a machine in the 350-500 range that would be a significant upgrade from the Classic?

Many thanks,

Peter


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

worth a look for some ideas......?


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

Biccers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got just upwards of a year ago a new Gaggia Classic Pro and Mignon Specialita. A year later I love the grinder and it's yet to fail me and while I have developed sentimental attachment to the Gaggia, recently the leaking steam wand started to become a serious issue. I was then confronted with either attempting to replace the part, or Costco where I bought it from will offer a full refund on the purchase. This got me thinking about upgrading... Would it be worth looking around for a machine in the 350-500 range that would be a significant upgrade from the Classic?
> 
> ...


 I don't think there is any machine under 500£ that would be a significant upgrade over a Gaggia Classic Pro. I have the same machine and for me a worthy upgrade would be in the 1000+ rage.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Biccers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got just upwards of a year ago a new Gaggia Classic Pro and Mignon Specialita. A year later I love the grinder and it's yet to fail me and while I have developed sentimental attachment to the Gaggia, recently the leaking steam wand started to become a serious issue. I was then confronted with either attempting to replace the part, or Costco where I bought it from will offer a full refund on the purchase. This got me thinking about upgrading... Would it be worth looking around for a machine in the 350-500 range that would be a significant upgrade from the Classic?
> 
> ...


 ?Second hand machine where you know it's history and or the person selling it. You get more machine for your money this way than buying brand new but I wouldn't buy blind . The classified on here is good as often the history of the machine is known and many sellers on this forum would rather their machine go to help someone likeminded than sell it elsewhere for a bigger profit . 😊


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/category/24-machines/

Not much at £600 or under in way of an upgrade...but spend a little more and theres some choice.


----------

